# S&P 500 Is Up 37% Since Biden’s Election One Year Ago, Setting Presidential Record



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.

Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!


S&P 500 Is Up 37% Since Biden’s Election One Year Ago, Setting Presidential Record​
The S&P 500 just capped its best year ever following a U.S. presidential election, surging 37% since Joe Biden won the vote.

The benchmark index gained more in the past year since the 2020 election than any other modern president has seen in their first year in office. But the advance has more to do with the “everything rally” following the vaccine rollout than any specific policy decision, Charles Schwab UK Managing Director Richard Flynn said in a note.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 7, 2021)

Way to go, Joe!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


Only proves the rich get richer and the poor get poorer....under Democrats...
You must love Capitalism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...



So this is Biden's economy and everything from here on out, right?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me................. YEEEHAAAA

Too bad you don't have a nickel to invest......j/k

I've been saving for retirement since I was 21. Fidelity Sector Funds. Never moved a dollar

Trump left the economy in good hands despite this absolute dolt sleeping through it. Thanks DJT


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 7, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So this is Biden's economy and everything from here on out, right?


Hey we're up near 40%...Skippidy doo daa Skippity Day.......................


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2021)

Blow off top?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't forget to congratulate Joe on energy prices too


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Only proves the rich get richer and the poor get poorer....under Democrats...
> You must love Capitalism.


How does a rising stock market make poor people poorer?


----------



## Esdraelon (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> How does a rising stock market make poor people poorer?


Nice try, Cletus...  It's the accompanying INFLATION that is gutting people who have no money to invest.  Psst... November 2nd wasn't some aberration or one-off.  Your party is going to be subjected to a BLOOD BATH one year from now.  TICK-TOCK...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 7, 2021)

So the upshot is?  The institutional investors and the wealthy, the folks that funded Biden and rigged the election, the folks that are forcing a re-engineering of the economy, and forcing mandates, are profiting from the authoritarian policies, and from forcing through the infrastructure bill. . .

While the masses suffer from demolishing the purchasing power of the dollar?  Is this about it?

It is nothing but a war on the common folks, is that what we have here?



Updated:
Oct 14, 2021 3:16 PM EDT
Original:
Oct 13, 2021
Social Security's 2022 5.9% COLA Raise Can't Beat Inflation​Robert Powell says the 2022 Social Security raise of 5.9% may be bigger than in recent years, but it's not enough to keep up with soaring inflation. Here's what you can do.








						Social Security's 2022 5.9% COLA Raise Can't Beat Inflation
					

Robert Powell says the 2022 Social Security raise of 5.9% may be bigger than in recent years, but it's not enough to keep up with soaring inflation. Here's what you can do.




					www.thestreet.com
				




Consumer prices rise more than expected as energy costs surge​Published Wed, Oct 13 20218:31 AM EDTUpdated Mon, Oct 25 20217:22 AM EDT








						Consumer prices rise more than expected as energy costs surge
					

Consumer prices increased slightly more than expected in September as food and energy price rises offset declines in used cars, the Labor Department said.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> You must love Capitalism.


More like. . . . they are in love with Corporatism. . . AKA, Fascism.

They have been carrying the water of Big Pharma, the WEF, the IPCC, and the WHO since who knows when.

All of them corrupt as hell.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> How does a rising stock market make poor people poorer?


It doesn't....inflation causes poor people to become poorer. 
You know.....when people have to spend an extra $180/mo for groceries when they don't have an extra $180.00.....or when people have to pay twice what they paid last year for gas just to get to work.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 7, 2021)

Diesel 1.60 under Trump
           4.00 under Biden

Congrats!


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic Somebody better brief Poopy Joe on what the Stock Market is.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 7, 2021)

Its not real hard when the markets had an artificial democrat caused downfall due to a democrat shutdown of the economy.

Funny how dems fuck things up under Republican presidents and then take credit for things coming back after they stop FUCKING THINGS UP.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep, the stock market is once again way up while the people on the street are struggling. This is why the (D)'s suck.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2021)

37 Percent?

Lets Go Brandon!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Its not real hard when the markets had an artificial democrat caused downfall due to a democrat shutdown of the economy.
> 
> Funny how dems fuck things up under Republican presidents and then take credit for things coming back after they stop FUCKING THINGS UP.


Funny how the Stock Market surges under Democrats and collapses under Republicans


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


I thought that simply meant the rich were getting richer, right?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Don't forget to congratulate Joe on energy prices too


During the Trump disaster wingnuts like you told us that presidents don't control oil prices because it's a global market.

And they were right, just like when Democrats said the same thing during Obama's terms and Republicans said the same thing under Bush.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> It doesn't....inflation causes poor people to become poorer.
> You know.....when people have to spend an extra $180/mo for groceries when they don't have an extra $180.00.....or when people have to pay twice what they paid last year for gas just to get to work.


We're having temporary inflation due to supply line issues. Remember that Covid is worldwide, and not ever country that's manufacturing our goods are up and running with any more efficiency than great American fast food places that couldn't find workers last year during lockdowns. They need to follow South Korea's example and get vaccinated at higher, faster rates.




This is, sadly, a backfire when you are shipping all our manufacturing jobs overseas. We can't control their disease response, and we have made ourselves reliant upon them.

Also, our ports are for shit. That's the reality. Long Beach and Los Angeles are massive, but they are old, and they are not efficient enough to deal with the massive amounts of consumerism over the past 18 months, people sitting at home with nothing to do but click BUY on amazon. So ships can't get enough unloaded even with 24/7 operation because of the logjam.

And, of course, they're not going to lose a ton of money getting to Florida. That involves Panama Canal and their fees in addition to fuel, labor costs, etc., and both ways because their operations are in the Pacific.

The solution is vaccination, and these new pills. The Pfiser one is 90% effective. The sooner that people can get together to work in a factory in Cambodia, or Bangladesh, or China, or Thailand the faster we get back to normal on supply. You can't close your eyes to it and deny it.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> We're having temporary inflation due to supply line issues. Remember that Covid is worldwide, and not ever country that's manufacturing our goods are up and running with any more efficiency than great American fast food places that couldn't find workers last year during lockdowns. They need to follow South Korea's example and get vaccinated at higher, faster rates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*not ever country that's manufacturing our goods are up and runnin*

That's because China doesn't care about how many of their billions of citizens die.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 7, 2021)

Do y'all remember when you tried to convince the world that Trump inherited an upward market?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 7, 2021)

anybody that got rich in Biden's stock market wouldn't be posting on this forum


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> *not ever country that's manufacturing our goods are up and runnin*
> 
> That's because China doesn't care about how many of their billions of citizens die.


True. But they do care about productivity. And they always know what's in their own best interests, unlike us. But they have a huge, massive financial crisis brewing right now and I don't know how that will affect us.









						Evergrande Will Spark Economic Pain in China
					

The crisis at developer Evergrande could become so messy for China's economy that Beijing may have to find ways to stabilize it.




					www.barrons.com
				












						The global economy could feel the effects of China's Evergrande crisis. Here's what investors should know
					

Strategists do not now expect financial contagion from the crisis at a large Chinese property developer, but they do say there could be economic impact.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> True. But they do care about productivity. And they always know what's in their own best interests, unlike us. But they have a huge, massive financial crisis brewing right now and I don't know how that will affect us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China has no lack of poor, starving Chinese slaves.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> anybody that got rich in Biden's stock market wouldn't be posting on this forum


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> We're having temporary inflation due to supply line issues. Remember that Covid is worldwide, and not ever country that's manufacturing our goods are up and running with any more efficiency than great American fast food places that couldn't find workers last year during lockdowns. They need to follow South Korea's example and get vaccinated at higher, faster rates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's part of the problem...shipping all of our manufacturing overseas....cutting off mining and drilling....making it more expensive and more difficult to get what we need to run our economy. Perfect for the Democrat party because they love controlling consumption by causing either prices to rise or cutting off supplies. Right now we can't even get parts or building materials for anything because Biden made sure we couldn't make them here in the US.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


Of course the top 500 companies profit big time during lockdowns.  Meanwhile small businesses are continuing to get crushed.  

Pretty amazing to see Dems take up the role of being shills for big corporations, it was always the number one thing I hated about the GOP.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> That's part of the problem...shipping all of our manufacturing overseas....cutting off mining and drilling....making it more expensive and more difficult to get what we need to run our economy. Perfect for the Democrat party because they love controlling consumption by causing either prices to rise or cutting off supplies. Right now we can't even get parts or building materials for anything because Biden made sure we couldn't make them here in the US.


Republicans shipped our manufacturing jobs overseas starting in the 1990s with NAFTA, MFN for China, favorable export/import, favorable tax laws, etc.

All Republican biils and initiatives, even if they did get Clinton to sign them in the name of "bi-partisanship", the most over-rated thing in DC.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Of course the top 500 companies profit big time during lockdowns.  Meanwhile small businesses are continuing to get crushed.
> 
> Pretty amazing to see Dems take up the role of being shills for big corporations, it was always the number one thing I hated about the GOP.


You think only the big corporations are making money on the Stock market?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Republicans shipped our manufacturing jobs overseas starting in the 1990s with NAFTA, MFN for China, favorable export/import, favorable tax laws, etc.



Republicans shipped manufacturing overseas in the 90s? Who was our president in the 90s? Wasn't a republican.

Nice fail.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Republicans shipped our manufacturing jobs overseas starting in the 1990s with NAFTA, MFN for China, favorable export/import, favorable tax laws, etc.
> 
> All Republican biils and initiatives, even if they did get Clinton to sign them in the name of "bi-partisanship", the most over-rated thing in DC.


Sorry, but Bush is a globalist just like Obama and Biden.
So don't blame Republicans for those asshole motherfuckers.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 7, 2021)

To be fair I do give credit to Sleepy Joe for managing not to crash the stock market so far. The problem is he has plenty of time left to accomplish that. 

History shows the stock market tends to do better while a democrat is President. 









						Republican Presidents Aren't So Great For The Stock Market, Actually
					

It's highly unlikely stocks will "disintegrate and disappear" if Joe Biden takes over in 2020, as Donald Trump claims.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> Do y'all remember when you tried to convince the world that Trump inherited an upward market?


----------



## wamose (Nov 8, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


Saying Joe Biden is responsible for the the stock markets success is as dishonest as saying he is responsible for  COVID vaccines. Biden never produced anything of value in his life.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 8, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> You think only the big corporations are making money on the Stock market?


I said the S&P is made up of only the top 500 biggest.

The lowest on the list has a revenue of $73 billion.

Companies that fold drop off the list and are replaced.

Small businesses are being destroyed by Biden policies, while the biggest ones profit.


----------



## Peace (Nov 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So this is Biden's economy and everything from here on out, right?


Until it all goes south then it will be because of Trump and those like you…


----------



## PurpleJason (Nov 12, 2021)

You're all celebrating *inflation*, you know this right?   The market isn't improving, it's *inflating*.  This is not a good thing.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 16, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Nice try, Cletus...  It's the accompanying INFLATION that is gutting people who have no money to invest.  Psst... November 2nd wasn't some aberration or one-off.  Your party is going to be subjected to a BLOOD BATH one year from now.  TICK-TOCK...


Consumer spending grew 1.7% in Q3...so people don't have money?


----------



## otto105 (Nov 16, 2021)

PurpleJason said:


> You're all celebrating *inflation*, you know this right?   The market isn't improving, it's *inflating*.  This is not a good thing.


Inflating? Can you explain...


----------



## Nova78 (Nov 20, 2021)

The market is up despite that walking brain-dead fuck stick.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> During the Trump disaster wingnuts like you told us that presidents don't control oil prices because it's a global market.
> 
> And they were right, just like when Democrats said the same thing during Obama's terms and Republicans said the same thing under Bush.


Thank God we have a Democrat back in control
The Stock Market always does better under Democrats

LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## Samofvt (Nov 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Inflating? Can you explain...


PurpleJason did not dein his good standing to rebut your pathetic rhetoric.

I will.

If you think inflation is a good thing, you need a history lesson.  Take a look at the inflation that occurred during the 70's.  Great for everyone? ha.  the worst pull back of the good times in history, until this period.  Then, the stock market was insulated.  Sure, if you are on the top half of the income brackets, you will probably be able to cover your bets by selling fungibles (like common stock...the stock that is the life blood of the average person hoping to save for a retirement).  So what, you say?  sell to cover my ass.  good for you (if you're smat, boston accent intended).

But what then?  When the match-sticks start burning?  Empires built on...what?

Nope.  all cash.  Take a look.  It would be nice to think the markets are keeping up with infaltion, but they are not.  Not by a long shot.  What do you think, 45,000 by July next year?  Hahaha.  Go ahead.  I'll eat you up when it hits 15,000-20,000 where it's headed.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 21, 2021)

PurpleJason said:


> You're all celebrating *inflation*, you know this right?   The market isn't improving, it's *inflating*.  This is not a good thing.



My 401k is *inflating *like a fucking party balloon also...but I guess you think that is a bad thing also


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 21, 2021)

Samofvt said:


> What do you think, 45,000 by July next year? Hahaha. Go ahead. I'll eat you up when it hits 15,000-20,000 where it's headed.



Bookmarked for next July.   Will be fun to laugh at you then.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> My 401k is *inflating *like a fucking party balloon also...but I guess you think that is a bad thing also



Good, those gains can help you afford Bidengas and Bidengroceries since wages certainly aren't keeping up with Bidenflation.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 21, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Good, those gains can help you afford Bidengas and Bidengroceries since wages certainly aren't keeping up with Bidenflation.



Speak for yourself.  The wife just got a promotion that will cover any price increase and I now drive about 10,000 miles less a year than I was in the start of 2020, so do not use much gas these days.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 21, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> How does a rising stock market make poor people poorer?


The Trumpsters have to stretch like Gumby™.  Imagine what they'd be saying if the orange buffoon were in office.

IT'S BY FAR THE GREATEST ECONOMY IN THE HISTORY OF HISTORICAL HISTORIES MAGA FREEDUM LIBURDEEE

Silly, silly people.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Thank God we have a Democrat back in control
> The Stock Market always does better under Democrats
> 
> LETS GO BRANDON!


Day after Thanksgiven---Biden been fucking things up for months now.   Market has now burst in flames....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Day after Thanksgiven---Biden been fucking things up for months now.   Market has now burst in flames....
> 
> View attachment 568719


Temporary dip

The market is STILL at record levels

LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## Siberian (Dec 22, 2021)

most of those who have stocks will lose everything when stock market starts to collapse in spring 2022 and the mob will be storming the narrow exit door.

Stock market grows only on QE money and thanks to negative interest rates.

Now that the Fed decided to reduce to zero QE by March and after it to start hyking the rate - stock market is doomed to collapse in Spring..


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Siberian said:


> most of those who have stocks will lose everything when stock market starts to collapse in spring 2022 and the mob will be storming the narrow exit door.
> 
> Stock market grows only on QE money and thanks to negative interest rates.
> 
> Now that the Fed decided to reduce to zero QE by March and after it to start hyking the rate - stock market is doomed to collapse in Spring..



A collapse is just a buying opportunity.  It will come back


----------



## Siberian (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> A collapse is just a buying opportunity.  It will come back


lol, a good joke 
you seem not to believe that price of stocks is a function of company's profits, but just believe that a piece of paper starts to automatically grow in price if you call it a "share"


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Siberian said:


> lol, a good joke
> you seem not to believe that *orice *of stocks is a *fubctiln *of *comoany's *profits, but just *belueve* that a piece of paper starts to automatically grow in price if you call it a "share"



your Russian to English translator messed up  Want to try that again?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> your Russian to English translator messed up  Want to try that again?


Nyet!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 22, 2021)

*All silly hogwash.*
The markets have been in the same trajectory since 2017.
There was a temporary pretty big dip in Mar 2020 from Covid, but the markets recovered in just over 6 months by Nov 2020.
Since April 2021, the market  is actually in a minor slump with only 3% growth.
*In contrast April 2020 - Dec 2020 there was 21% growth.*
3% growth is 7 months is not good folks.
In 2019, pre covid, the same timeframe there was 7% growth.
The markets are sluggish.
Anyone who knows jack about the markets are well aware of this


----------



## Siberian (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> your Russian to English translator messed up  Want to try that again?


lol, sorry, a fat finger effect,
a thought is faster than a sword.. 
but if it's difficult for you to understand a text with minor slips of a pen you should not get involved in stocks 

p. s. I correcyed the text above. 

and an anecdote especially for you. 

A boy comes up to a Ukrainian policeman and asks - 
- Sir, do you want me to tell you an anecdote? 
- Boy, I am a policeman!! 
- So what, I can repeat it twice for you...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *All silly hogwash.*
> The markets have been in the same trajectory since 2017.
> There was a temporary pretty big dip in Mar 2020 from Covid, but the markets recovered in just over 6 months by Nov 2020.
> Since April 2021, the market  is actually in a minor slump with only 3% growth.
> ...



Between 1 Jan 2018 and 1 Jan 2019 the DJI was down 5.63%,  the S&P was down 6.24, and the NASDAQ was down 3.6%. 

Since you have been on this forum since 2010, I assume there will be lots of post from you in 2018 telling us how the markets work and how that is not good growth....right?


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 22, 2021)

Gambling in the Big Casino beats starting and running actual businesses, so yeah, a lot of free cash is chasing bets on stocks, not to mention all the foreign money pouring in. Nobody with a clue conflates a 'booming' casino market with the real economy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Between 1 Jan 2018 and 1 Jan 2019 the DJI was down 5.63%,  the S&P was down 6.24, and the NASDAQ was down 3.6%.
> 
> Since you have been on this forum since 2010, I assume there will be lots of post from you in 2018 telling us how the markets work and how that is not good growth....right?


I played their same game. I cherry picked. 
  Truth is, since 2017 till right now... the markets have been in the same overall trajectory. Ups and downs, but nevertheless the same trajectory. 
NasDaq has grown 182%
Dow 79%
S&P 106%


----------



## Siberian (Dec 22, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I played their same game. I cherry picked.
> Truth is, since 2017 till right now... the markets have been in the same overall trajectory. Ups and downs, but nevertheless the same trajectory.
> NasDaq has grown 182%
> Dow 79%
> S&P 106%


it is called inflation when prices for everything grow 
and it truely is regarding stocks. 
and you will not be able to pull your money out of stocks, because of greed. 
have you heard of financial pyramids? - this is it, the stock market now...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I played their same game. I cherry picked.
> Truth is, since 2017 till right now... the markets have been in the same overall trajectory. Ups and downs, but nevertheless the same trajectory.
> NasDaq has grown 182%
> Dow 79%
> S&P 106%



You pick random months to start with and I go with an entire year and you accuse me of cherry picking!  HOLY SHIT, what is it like to live without a sense of irony?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You pick random months to start with and I go with an entire year and you accuse me of cherry picking!  HOLY SHIT, what is it like to live without a sense of irony?


Settle down... I said I cherry picked. Read it again.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 22, 2021)

Siberian said:


> it is called inflation when prices for everything grow
> and it truely is regarding stocks.
> and you will not be able to pull your money out of stocks, because of greed.
> have you heard of financial pyramids? - this is it, the stock market now...


Oh no... I have not been playing since last spring.
Last year was amazing. I was rolling it. Currently, other than 401k and a 403b, I have exactly zero in the market. 
Most of the small caps have been flat as hell. KIcking it a little, hoping 2022 they revive a bit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Settle down... I said I cherry picked. Read it again.



And the trajectory has been the same since long before 2017


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 22, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


And I bet you figured inflation to that math.  Well make sure you thank him the next time you pay $8.50 for a gallon of gas or $100 for a gallon of paint. You and him must really hate America.  I HAVE A CURE FOR ONES AS YOU AND EVERY DAY YOU GET CLOSER TO FINDING THAT OUT. S upport your favorite tyrant


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And the trajectory has been the same since long before 2017


A ways, the craziness started in the mid 90s. 
Runaway batshit crazy started in the 2010s


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 22, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> So the upshot is?  The institutional investors and the wealthy, the folks that funded Biden and rigged the election, the folks that are forcing a re-engineering of the economy, and forcing mandates, are profiting from the authoritarian policies, and from forcing through the infrastructure bill. . .
> 
> While the masses suffer from demolishing the purchasing power of the dollar?  Is this about it?
> 
> ...


The New Deal including Social Security was mostly overturned during WWII. I have never found where this is in the Constitution as with the 'Affordable' Care Act. It was passes off by the democrats as your private saving account no one else could touch. It was tax free and there when ever you needed it. A democRat Jimmy Carter start giving it away to ones never paying a dime into it. It was a democRat congress that voted to 'borrow it and to this day 'borrow it as fast as we pay into it. It was a democRat congress that voted to tax it and is democRats that tell us it is Republicans wanting to steal it It just shows how corrupt, criminal, and shit for brains these democRats are. This was also the last time an unconstitutional law was overturned. showing once we lose a right we never get it back.Something these government dependence care nothing about. But soon this will change democRats will starve and the country will heal. never giving the stupid and useless the vote again.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Funny how the Stock Market surges under Democrats and collapses under Republicans


really , maybe you should check your portfolio today , 1/22/2022 ,I guess you could blame it on trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2022)

Nova78 said:


> really , maybe you should check your portfolio today , 1/22/2022 ,I guess you could blame it on trump


Still way up under the Amazing Biden


----------



## pknopp (Jan 22, 2022)

Nova78 said:


> really , maybe you should check your portfolio today , 1/22/2022 ,I guess you could blame it on trump



 We could "blame" it on the Fed actually doing the right thing. Something they should have done years ago.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Still way up under the Amazing Biden


Afraid not 
Hows that go brandon working out


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2022)

Nova78 said:


> Afraid not
> Hows that go brandon working out



The S&P is up 15% since Jan 20, 2021.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The S&P is up 15% since Jan 20, 2021.



LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 23, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> LETS GO BRANDON!


Brandon needs to put in a straight jacket, post your portfolio, let's see if your ass is still dancing.


----------



## Batcat (Jan 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, well, well. More RECORD highs in the Stock Market.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden (God's choice)!!!
> 
> ...


As Obama warned, “Don’t underestimate Joe’s ability to f**k things up.”

The fact that Joe hasn’t managed to crash the stock market yet doesn’t mean he will not find a way.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 24, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We could "blame" it on the Fed actually doing the right thing. Something they should have done years ago.


Stimulus scam cash was all that was holding the market up---Bidens spending and paying people not work-----is crashing the market now.  DOWN WE GO again.........TIMBER!!!


----------



## pknopp (Jan 24, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Stimulus scam cash was all that was holding the market up---Bidens spending and paying people not work-----is crashing the market now.  DOWN WE GO again.........TIMBER!!!



We have been spending recklessly for years.


----------



## jwoodie (May 13, 2022)

Why no posts since January, Geniuses?


----------



## MisterBeale (May 13, 2022)

jwoodie said:


> Why no posts since January, Geniuses?


Fine, here is a post. .







. . . are ya happy now?


----------



## Nova78 (May 13, 2022)

jwoodie said:


> Why no posts since January, Geniuses?


Cause it will be another dark dark winter


----------

